# brown algae



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I have brown algae on my newly set up malawi tank.It is 110 gallon tank.I did not worry at all and put an ancistrus in.The problem is that the rocks I have put in are a bit rough to the touch and brown algae does not come of them easily even if you rub it hard with your finger.A tooth brush should do the job but I would prefer leave the fish do the job.Do you think ancistrus might find difficulty with this?


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

will it solve the problem if I used a silica removing resin?


----------



## cturner (Jan 9, 2008)

If it's a newly setup tank it's mostly diatoms. It should go away on it's own. How long do you have your lights on for?? BTW if you let it go your malawi cichlids should eat it eventually just keep wiping it off your glass.


----------

